# A new 595 for the New Year



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

I promised the boys at Look Cycles USA I'd post this, and I thought others might like to see another 595 as well. We've built up a couple of very cool bikes over the last few weeks, but this is one of my favorites: It's a Med 595 built up with '07 Campy Record. The First pic is the "Bora" configuration:

With this set-up, the bike weighs about 15.6lbs
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

Now, here's the same bike with Zipp 202 tubulars (sorry for the shadows). 14.25lbs here:
https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

This was for one our more discerning customers who likes things a certain way and is not easily swayed. He was a very loyal Merckx rider, and even went to Belgium to meet Eddy and purchase a new frameset straight from the factory. After just one ride on his new 595, he happily admitted it was the best bike he'd ever ridden, and hasn't been off it since.

Happy New Year everyone! By the way, since this is the first time I'm posting a product I've sold, and clearly advertising I'm in the bike biz, I thought it appropriate that I change my profile to identify myself. Don't want to offend.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Ooops...*

Sorry, that was the first time for posting pics, as well. You'll figure it out, I'm sure.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

I love this bike. I know that one day I'll get one...I love it!!!


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, Jim! Thanks for posting these pictures; the bike turned out great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

chas said:


> the bike turned out great! :thumbsup:


+1

Good looking bike with that wheelset/group.


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Thats a great looking build indeed. I think the 959 is one of the most impressive bikes at the moment.

I saw a very similar 959 build on weight weenies recently:


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I know the bike is lighter with the zipp wheels, but it looks so much faster with the Bora's. You can almost see it moving when it is standing still with them.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Yep, I agree with that - the Bora set-up is just super sweet. He has a few other wheelsets, as well, but those are the best. That bike comes into the shop everyday, and I never grow tired of seeing it. I can't tell you how much he loves it - he's just afraid that everyone is going to get one because they're in such high demand. He's talking about building another as a back-up.

We built up a great 585 recently, an Origin. We put Cosmic Carbones on that one and it came out looking really sweet. I'll post it when I get a chance.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow,

Great bikes. What is your secret on the "free standing" bicycle shots without a stand?


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

wuggabugga said:
 

> Wow,
> 
> Great bikes. What is your secret on the "free standing" bicycle shots without a stand?


A person out of frame holds the bike and then lets go and then the person behind the lens shoots it - well at least thats how I have done similar shots.


----------



## charri63 (Sep 10, 2006)

the one that's on the stand with the bora wheels is sweet. over 9k right?


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

Looks awesome. What are the bars and stem on the bike?


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*585 Trade???*

Great Looking Bike!!!

How about a far trade of my 585 for your 595:idea:


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

Trevor! said:


> Thats a great looking build indeed. I think the 959 is one of the most impressive bikes at the moment.
> 
> I saw a very similar 959 build on weight weenies recently:


What kind of stem is on that bike? Very nice.


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Answer :*



are said:


> Looks awesome. What are the bars and stem on the bike?


- The bike in the pic that Trevor posted has a Cinelli Ram bar/stem combo.


----------



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

DMFT said:


> - The bike in the pic that Trevor posted has a Cinelli Ram bar/stem combo.


When you say combo do you mean it's a single unit or two separate parts?

Thanks.


----------

